# Best Cellphone Poll



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I said droid incredible, but really my top pick is not listed...droid x.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

iPhone 4! I am addicted to mine.


----------



## Abby (Aug 17, 2010)

oh my god I just googled droid x and I want it!! 8 mp?? Thats more than my camera!!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Abby said:


> oh my god I just googled droid x and I want it!! 8 mp?? Thats more than my camera!!


It's an amazing phone!! Now that I have it I couldn't ever imagine not having a smartphone.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I am not sure which to say or pick is the best but I can say stay away from the LG Rumors. It is not a phone that can do as much unless texting and talking is all you want to do. The camera does not have a flash and there is no video with it. I have one of these and it is ok for what I need but for those that want much more out of a phone I would suggest you look elsewhere.


----------



## dunevlinj (Feb 2, 2009)

I got an iPhone 3G right before they came out with the 4's (those seemed to have some trouble ar first). I never thought I would have any real use for this phone, but my DH wanted to get us both the phones, so we did, and it has been a terrific phone so far! No problems, and it is faster than any PC I have ever owned. The internet can be slower or faster from time to time, but the phone itself is excellent and I use it every day for both work and life!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

I have the Iphone 3GS but im getting the 4 in a couple of weeks. soooooo awsome!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have the IPhone 3G, it is getting old. I hope to have a new one maybe for Christmas


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Blackberry all the wayyyyy!


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Rob's GRs said:


> I am not sure which to say or pick is the best but I can say stay away from the LG Rumors. It is not a phone that can do as much unless texting and talking is all you want to do. The camera does not have a flash and there is no video with it. I have one of these and it is ok for what I need but for those that want much more out of a phone I would suggest you look elsewhere.


 
Couldn't agree more! I have had the LG Rumor and the LG Rumor 2...haven't had the touch screen one, though. They both crapped out on me kinda fast. They would turn on/off whenever they felt like it and didn't hold much of a charge. I have the BlackBerry curve right now (I wanted the Torch, but it's not available with my carrier) and it will stay charged all day, even though I'm on it CONSTANTLY and always have multiple apps on.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

My choice depends on service providers. I have had Sprint, AT&T and Verizon. Out of all three Verizon is the best in my area service wise and also pricing with data and texting. So within there phone selection Id have to go with the Incredible or X HOWEVER those two are both on the list to be retired come May along with my current phone the Ally. 
Ive had the BB curve and also just a regular ENV2. LG has always had good phones but now that they rushed to push out an Android phone Ive noticed my Ally being quite a bit buggy, especially since this new pushed update in preparation for their Froyo update. I wish I would have held out for a better phone but thankfully we still have 2 upgrades coming in December and July so I will probably end up getting a better phone at some point. 

I highly prefer the Android software compared to RIM. It seems that the Droid phones are better equipped to handle a lot of web browsing in regards to the image quality and the fact that their webpages do not show up just basic but are just miniatures of the full website. I had a lot of problems with my BB while browsing on TCS because I couldnt send PMs, It wouldnt let me reply to threads most of the time and just was a hassle to use. I do like the keypad set of of the BB compared to my Ally though because the Ally is a full querty keyboard so its quite large and while my thumbs are going super fast it actually will make my hands hurt. LOL. 

Over all though I think that if you have Verizons service Droid is the best way to go but hold out and do your research on which phone you get, the Incredible is known for some recent bugs associated with the new update for Froyo but the X doesnt seem to have too many problems. Also watch if you get a phone off Craigslist or EBay, since rooting has become a hot new thing with Droid phones becareful buying a used one because it may be bricked which basically means the phone is useless and not covered under warrenty to be replaced. 

Sorry for the long reply.....Im a phoneaholic and need help haha. I love putzing around with new phones and Im addicted to reading in the forums about all the new phones coming out with any service provider.


----------

